# Dust Collector - Grounding



## Nature Man (Dec 10, 2014)

Is it a good idea to ground dust collection systems? If so, what's the best way to do that? Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2014)

3 prong cord? Should have an equipment ground wired already


----------



## SENC (Dec 10, 2014)

Yep, to avoid potential for a fire from static electricity. I've always been told just to run a length of wire along the pipes and back to the metal housing of the DC. I have a mobile DC and just use the "retractable" flex tubing with wire built-in, but can live with the inefficiency because of very short runs.


----------



## TurnTex (Dec 10, 2014)

Actually, it is a myth that you need to ground shop dust collection piping. Myth Busters did a small segment on this a number of years ago and they could not get an explosion or fire of any kind. I have a full shop DC piped with PVC to a ClearVue cyclone and never even get a static shock, even in the winter.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 11, 2014)

Tclem said:


> 3 prong cord? Should have an equipment ground wired already


Yes, 3 prong, 220V.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> Yes, 3 prong, 220V.


That will be two hots and a ground. your third prong on a 220 should go back to your main panel to the ground bar. No neutral in 220v.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm going to end up grounding mine... I never got shocked until I added the trash can separator to my system... now it'll make my hair stand up. I use the flex piping with the metal wire through it, so I think all I need to do is run a wire between the two pieces that hook to the separator, and then one from the plastic fitting on the impeller housing to the body of the DC.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

